# Useful parking website



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

See:

http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/

G


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A good one for planning a stay somewhere as it has info on Canterbury Park and Ride at new Dover road so i know we can put this to good use finding info all over the UK.
Thanks :wink:


----------

